# Malvern International Orchid Show UK



## blondie (Jun 18, 2017)

Afternoon, Morning or Evening 

So I went to the Malvern Orchid Show on Sat and come back with a lot of plants, a great day very hot though. It's part of the Royal Three Counties Show, so lots to see and do. Its a three day even, Here's a few snaps of displays. 










https://s15.postimg.org/8v64hyyqz/Malvern_home_new_orc
[url=https://postimg.org/image/xxb5i4p2z/][img]https://s1.postimg.org/d0exdgr27/Malvern_home_new_orchids_017.jpg


----------



## garysan (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for posting. I completely forgot to take my camera so didn't take any of merit with phone :-/

This was the only one worth posting (a very impressive Eric Young 'compot'):


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 18, 2017)

What are the dactylrhizzas planted in? Just gravel?


----------



## garysan (Jun 18, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> What are the dactylrhizzas planted in? Just gravel?



Think it was just top-dressing. That whole display was a 'beach scene' theme.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2017)

Too tired to look closely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2017)

Lovely displays. What plants followed you home?


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice show! That specimen Thunia is huge!!! I did not expect a Thunia to dwarf a Dend Gatton Sunray beside it.. And do you happen to know the name of the flaming red dendrobium in the centre of the same photo?


----------



## blondie (Jun 19, 2017)

What I brought was not all onthe same day I had order and paid before hand for some plants.

Phragmipedium X roethianum
Phragmipedium Incan Treasue 
Phragmipedium pearcii
PhragmipediumMem Garden Weaver
Phragmipedium Vangtaine Du Roquier

Paphiopedilum Primchild
Paphiopedilum armenicum
Paphiopedilum micranthum
Paphiopedilum Ho Chin Min
Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum
Paphiopedilum kolopakingii vat topperii
Paphiopedilum farreanum 
Paphiopedilum haynaldianum
Paphiopedilum Wossener Spiderman
Paphiopedilum Glora Naugle 
Paphiopedilum Mem Larry Heuer but looks like its Ma Bella

Coelogyne multiflora 
Bulbophyllum Jersey 
Maxillaria rufescens 
Tricopilia fragrans

That Thunia was tiny compared to the one in the RHS judging tent it was twice the size, there was also a massive gatton sunray as well will see if I have the pic for the gatton sunray didn't get a pic of the otherThunia


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2017)

The first photo must have gotten a lot of EYOF Phrags, very sweet. BTW, your big "Eric Young Compot" is not Eric Young. And those dactylrhizzas.. :drool: Very uncommon here. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## garysan (Jun 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> The first photo must have gotten a lot of EYOF Phrags, very sweet. BTW, your big "Eric Young Compot" is not Eric Young. And those dactylrhizzas.. :drool: Very uncommon here. Thanks again for sharing.



Well.... It was labeled up as an Eric Young and received a first place in the Amateur Phragmipedium category... Eric Young 'Orange Harmony' to be precise.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2017)

And...? The pouch with the ruffles on the lip and the spots inside is a giveaway that it's not an Eric Young. Look up other photos.


----------



## garysan (Jun 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> And...? The pouch with the ruffles on the lip and the spots inside is a giveaway that it's not an Eric Young. Look up other photos.



Seriously, I know you know far more than I about orchids but I can only go on my limited knowledge and what I've read in front of me. I wasn't sure if you could make out the name tag on the photo so double-checked my higher res version and posted accordingly


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2017)

No problem, the grower and the judges have it wrong. If they tested it's genetics it would probably show to be a Sargent Eric, or an Inca Embers.


----------



## blondie (Jun 22, 2017)

Heres the massive Gatton Sunray that was on KJ Orchids stand.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2017)

That plant would take up half my greenhouse!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 23, 2017)

Great specimen of Gatton Sunray..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 30, 2017)

Great display! It must have been a nice day for you! 
Thanks for sharing.

In the second photo from the bottom on the very first posting, what is that big plant (that looks like bamboo sort of) bearing large white flowers with reddish orange lip? next to Gatton Sunray.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 3, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> In the second photo from the bottom on the very first posting, what is that big plant (that looks like bamboo sort of) bearing large white flowers with reddish orange lip? next to Gatton Sunray.



Happypaphy, I think it is Thunia Gattonensis.


----------

